# Sharp stabbing pain in cervix/vagina



## Mary Jo

It's not the first time I've had it but this time it's woken me up and it's been going on for at least 20 mins. It's like someone is poking me with a sharp knitting needle up the vagina and I'm getting scared.

Is it normal or should I call someone (no idea who at 3.35am :( )?

*worried*


----------



## please08

Is it when u twist and turn??? As I'd put this down to stretching.....I wouldn't get urself worried unless u were crapping and a show came on, so maybe just rest and be careful turning about.......


----------



## Mary Jo

No, I'm lying down and still, haven't been twisting or turning at all. :(


----------



## esther

Hmmm not sure hun at all. I occasionally get shooting sharp pains in that region myself. Perhaps you could call your early pregnancy unit and get some advice from the MW there??


----------



## please08

Could be where baby is lying and putting pressure on ur area down there............ If it eases ur mind try ringing someone but I'd really think u'd have no worries when ur not spotting........ tis easier said than done but try get some sleep and try ur midwife in the morning I'm really sorry I'm not being much help xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks, ladies, and you are a help, it's horrible waking in the night scared... I guess I'll call someone in the morning.


----------



## please08

Get a good rest now sweetie xxxx


----------



## esther

Have you tried going to the toilet. If it gets worse call your ED.

Hope it gets better xo


----------



## JeffsWife07

Sounds like ligament stretching. I had this and the only thing that would help is soaking in a nice long warm (not hot) bath.

Maybe try this and if it doesn't help then def. call your MW.


----------



## kiki

How are you doing hon????

xxx


----------



## dizzy duck

Hi sweetie, how are you doing? I really hope the pain has settled, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## Mary Jo

Hey, ladies - well, I did eventually get back to sleep and I've just woken again and the pain is a lot milder, so I feel better. No bleeding or anything at all - I'm going to call the midwife team later and just check it out with them (I don't have a named midwife or any particular number). 

It's odd, being pregnant for the first time, you just don't know if something is sinister or not. And because I had a LEEP procedure done (the hot wire thing to cut off a chunk of pre-cancerous cervix) 5 and a half years ago and I read it can cause incompetent cervix, I'm hyper-paranoid about pains down there. 

I wish I knew when my next midwife appointment was to be... 

Thanks for the support - it really does help. :)


----------

